# [Arcana Unearthed] PbP Recruitment Thread



## Citizen Mane (Aug 5, 2003)

I was wondering if there was anyone out there planning to run anything using Monte's new book.  I don't personally have time to run another game right now, but I'd be interested in playing, depending on how someone wanted to run the game.  Just curious.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 5, 2003)

I should be clear on that last bit—I meant time frame, not style.  As in, I can't post everyday at the moment and it doesn't seem likely I will be able to in the short term.  I probably can get a post up every other day, though...

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 6, 2003)

I would be interested in playing this as well.  Unfortunately, I don't own the book.


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

Count me in the "interested in playing, but haven't bught the book yet" camp.  If we get a DM, I can just shoot over to my FLGS, though.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 6, 2003)

Me too, me too! I don't have the book yet, but I would love to play...


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, I've been contemplating running an AU game.  I have the book and have read through most of it, but it would be at least a couple weeks before I'm ready to start something.  Not sure if I'd run something homebrewed or try one of the modules out there (which I haven't seen yet).

However, if someone else is willing or eager to run a game, I'd be more than happy to play in it.


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *Well, I've been contemplating running an AU game.  I have the book and have read through most of it, but it would be at least a couple weeks before I'm ready to start something.  Not sure if I'd run something homebrewed or try one of the modules out there (which I haven't seen yet).
> 
> However, if someone else is willing or eager to run a game, I'd be more than happy to play in it. *




Hey, if you won't be ready to run a game for a couple weeks, that's fine - it gives the rest of us a chance to actually buy the book!


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm interested in this as well, and I do actually have the book, although I've only had it a couple days and haven't totally absorbed all the new rules.

I would prefer to play; I don't have the time to run a game, and even as a player, my responses will be somewhere around every other day or so, like Kajamba Lion. If that's too slow for the as-of-yet-unmanifested GM, I can drop out in favor of someone else.

If someone's thinking of running a published adventure, I'd rather it be one of the third-party AU adventures that are out rather than the something from diamondthrone.com, which I've read. An original adventure would be excellent as well, but that's up to the GM.

[Edit]: Just another note: I'm going to be gone all next week. I can easily have a character made before then and let him meet up later/played as an NPC, or I can step aside if there are others who want to play.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 6, 2003)

I'll second WizWrm about the diamondthrone stuff, but if someone gives the word, I can hold off on my purchase of Siege of Ebonring Keep (?) and the other module.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 6, 2003)

I have the AU book AND would be very interested in playing!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2003)

I'd be interested in running a game, I have the book and have read through it and love it.  I wouldn't be able to start though until late Aug/early Sept.  Does that work for people?


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 6, 2003)

Works for me!

I'd be most interested in playing a Magister to really give the new magic system a workout, but realize it might be a popular class.  If someone else really wants to be a Magister I can try something else...

Ray would you have any guidance for us on character builds so we can start working now in order to hit the ground running?


----------



## Fanog (Aug 6, 2003)

I would like to run an AU game, but it won't be for another two months. I'm very anxious to get the book and read all of the goodness in it, but it's highly improbable that I'm going to get it anytime soon. Once I'm running, adventures will be home-made.

Sorry that I can't help people to a game now, but I just wanted to inform everyone that there will be at least one more AU game started in the future.

Fanog


----------



## Mirth (Aug 6, 2003)

Rybaer, Ray Silver and/or Fanog,

I don't mind waiting. It would give me time to get the book and read up on the setting before play began.

Jay


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't mind the wait either.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## garyh (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm with mirthcard and KajambaLion.  Since several of us don't have the book just yet, a wait to start is no problem at all.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 7, 2003)

If the original eight, KajambaLion, rangerjohn, garyh, mirthcard, Rybaer, WizWyrm, and Cordo still want to play come Sept, then you guys have spots reserved as it were.

And how about if we do eight different classes and eight different races, just so we can really put the widest range of AU through its paces?


----------



## garyh (Aug 7, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *If the original eight, KajambaLion, rangerjohn, garyh, mirthcard, Rybaer, WizWyrm, and Cordo still want to play come Sept, then you guys have spots reserved as it were. *




Woo hoo!

I was looking at the sample stuff on Monte's site...  I like the giants!   I mean really!


----------



## Fanog (Aug 7, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *If the original eight, KajambaLion, rangerjohn, garyh, mirthcard, Rybaer, WizWyrm, and Cordo still want to play come Sept, then you guys have spots reserved as it were. *




I'll second that. If any of you do not have a AU game by the time that I get mine started, consider yourself invited. I'll keep slots open (thought I'll probably have to limit my amount of players to six, in order to keep myself sane.)

I think it'll all work out. Looking forward to it.  

Fanog


----------



## Mirth (Aug 7, 2003)

All of this sounds really good. Let's keep it all in this thread, okay? That way we all can look to one place for info on any game(s) that start. Once a game begins development, the DM can link to the OOC thread from here. I'll make sure to keep bumping this one up so it stays on the front page.

Jay


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 7, 2003)

Great!

Since we have a lot of time, we could probably spend a while figuring out who prefers what in which order, so everyone gets their first or second choice, rather than playing musical chairs and ending with someone who checks this thread late in the planning stages and 'gets stuck with the [insert class/race you absolutely loathe].' Fortunately, most of the Arcana Unearthed classes are pretty versatile - magisters can be firepower, utility, and healing; akashics can be at least stealthy/skilled plus utility plus maybe something else; totem warriors can be any sort of fighter niche (archer/melee/scout/support), etc., so we can have a weird group and still make it work. Though, of course, we're going to want to make sure we have some semblance of a balanced party, whether through classes or design decisions within those classes.

This is going to be pretty free-form, since we have 2-3 GMs and some people who don't have the book yet and may not be sure of what they prefer (although you can get a pretty good idea of what's what from Monte Cook's design diaries).

I'll start us off:

For race, I'd prefer *human*, *verrik*, or *giant*, in no particular order, depending on the class I choose. *Mojh* or *sibbecai* might be interesting, and if there's an utterly overwhelming demand for my first three, I'd go with one of those, but the *faen*, while interesting, aren't really my style, and *litorians* make me shudder. If *runechildren* are a possibility, I might be interested, although that would be subject to the design and style of the game.

For class, I'd prefer, in hideously complicated groupings of preference: at the first tier,  *akashic*, *mage blade*, *magister*; at the second tier, *greenbond*, *witch*; at the third tier, *champion*, *totem warrior*, *warmain*; and at the fourth tier,  *oathsworn*, *runethane*, and *unfettered*, although if we decided not to have a completely 'pure' game, I'd consider mixing some unfettered in with another class, depending on level. Just to be clear, my tiers of preference are *not* _*absolutely what I have to play, in that order*_, but sort of what looks interesting to me in a general way, so if I ended up with a greenbond or a witch, I'd be cool with that, and I could even make an oathsworn or another low-tier preference work for me if it came down to that.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 7, 2003)

All of this sounds good to me.  I'm looking forward to it, too.  Thanks, Ray and Fanog.    I also agree with mirthcard about keeping everything in this thread until a game goes into development.  It'll be easy to keep track of that way.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 7, 2003)

As for WizWrm's post, I'm happy with whatever's not taken.  If I think of anything specific, I'll let y'all know.   

Best,
tKL


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 7, 2003)

I think I am going to throw my hat into the ring to GM a _Arcana Unearthed_ game. Give me a week or two and I will have something up.


----------



## garyh (Aug 7, 2003)

Good idea, WizWrm!  In at best a vague order of first choices first, not having the book just yet:

Race:  Giant, Litorian, Sibbecai, Faen.

Class (and I'm considering multiclassing):  Warmain, Totem Warrior, Unfettered, Mage Blade, Runethane.


----------



## garyh (Aug 7, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *As for WizWrm's post, I'm happy with whatever's not taken.  If I think of anything specific, I'll let y'all know.
> 
> Best,
> tKL *




Say, Kajamba Lion...  how could you *not* go for Litorian?


----------



## Fanog (Aug 7, 2003)

I cracked today and decided to buy one of the pdf previews, while waiting for the book. I bought Way of the Staff, detailing the Faen, Verrik, Mohj and all of the spellcasting classes. And wow, this stuff is good!  

Can't wait to get my hands on the entire book. (sorry, just had to share... )

Fanog


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 7, 2003)

I think I'd like to try either a Litorian or human totem warrior possibly multiclassed with unfettered.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 7, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Say, Kajamba Lion...  how could you not go for Litorian?   *




I didn't even think of that.    Although, yeah, the litorians on p. 13 and p. 56 are pretty bad-ass.  I suppose if I was forced to choose right now, my top choice would be a Litorian Oathsworn, but I'm flexible, so no worries.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 8, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I didn't even think of that.    Although, yeah, the litorians on p. 13 and p. 56 are pretty bad-ass.  I suppose if I was forced to choose right now, my top choice would be a Litorian Oathsworn, but I'm flexible, so no worries.
> 
> ...





Oooh...litorian oathsworn sounds like fun.

There are far too many interesting race/class combos out there.  Trying to narrow it down to just one would be a challenge.  My first choice would probably be a faen unfettered or mageblade.  The magister looks really cool (race??), as would witch, greenbond, or akashic.  The faen are probably my favorite race, though I'm not sure I'd play one with certain classes.

I'll probably be checking out the published modules this weekend.  Generally, I don't care for running premade modules, but it might work better in this case due to the lack of info about the Diamond Throne setting provided in the core book.  I've got some ideas percolating about a good starting 1st level adventure should the modules not do it for me.

So, I *might* be able to start officially recruiting by mid-next week.  Don't hold me to that, though.  ...and I'd still like to play in one.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 8, 2003)

Well I grabbed all the pdf's as I could not find the book around here.  Been digesting them all day, some awesome stuff in here.  Anyways you can count me in if theres any room in any of these upcoming games.


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 9, 2003)

Since I'm leaving tomorrow afternoon, I'll summarize with a quick overview of what the Arcana Unearthed PbP situation looks like.

There are four people possibly interested in running a game, with general though not-at-all locked-in start windows listed:

*Rybaer*: One to two weeks
*Godzilla*: One to three weeks
*Ray Silver*: Four to five weeks
*Fanog*: Six to ten weeks

There are nine people potentially wanting to play in an AU game, though probably there will be enough to fill in all four games by the time they're starting to launch. I've included what looks like the best set-up for the full array of races and classes that Ray Silver suggested for his game, which we might or might not want to try on the other three as well, depending on the desires of the GM and players. Slashes means undecided, not multiclassing (though they could mean that).

*Kajamba Lion*: Litorian Oathsworn
*rangerjohn*: Human Totem Warrior
*garyh*: Giant Warmain
*mirthcard*: Undecided
*Rybaer*: Faen Runethane/Unfettered
*WizWrm*: Verrik Mageblade/Greenbond
*Cordo*: Undecided Magister (?)
*ShadowX*: Mojh/Faen(Loresong) Akashic (?)
*Godzilla*: Undecided
*REMEMBER!* - these are very flexible. If you've changed your mind, are still undecided but want something someone else has, or otherwise don't like what's listed, POST IT. Even if there's someone else who wants the exact same class/race combo. Don't martyr yourself ("Oh no, YOU go ahead and play the Sibbecai Magister, I'll just play a...umm....whatever's left.") if you want to play that combo. No passive-aggressives please.  We have a lot of time and can work things out. Though if you honestly don't care what you play, take a look at what's left and roll some dice, then post the result. Seriously. 

Just for organization's sake, if you're undecided, these are the races and classes nobody picked as a first choice:

*Races*: Sibbecai, Mojh, one variety of Faen OR Sibbecai and two varieties of Faen
*Classes*: Champion, Witch, and two of the following: Greenbond, Mageblade, Runethane, Unfettered


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 9, 2003)

Add me into the list of wanting to play also. 

First Choice would be a Human Champion
Second Choice would be a Sibeccai Unfettered


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 9, 2003)

Lets see I want to play either:

A Loresong or mohj akashic
A Verrik Witch
A Sibeccai or Litorian Totem Warrior

Of course anything sounds good, I would play almost anything.  I don't know if the stuff missing from the pdf's will affect me at all.  I don't know what D&D feats were in AU, and I don't know what the new equipment is.  Also what about runechild as one of the races?  Or is there something special about runechildren?


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 9, 2003)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> *Also what about runechild as one of the races?  Or is there something special about runechildren? *





Runechildren are not exactly a race.  A member of any race could become a runechild.  I think they have to be at least 5th level and have to be a character that is ultimately devoted to the welfare of the land and its inhabitants.  Or something like that.  It's left kinda vague.

To become one, you choose to take this "template" when you would normally level up...in place of the level.  From there on, your experience points to attain a level will be offset by one level.  The runechildren get to select supernatural powers every few levels.


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 9, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *Runechildren are not exactly a race.  A member of any race could become a runechild.  I think they have to be at least 5th level and have to be a character that is ultimately devoted to the welfare of the land and its inhabitants.  Or something like that.  It's left kinda vague.
> 
> To become one, you choose to take this "template" when you would normally level up...in place of the level.  From there on, your experience points to attain a level will be offset by one level.  The runechildren get to select supernatural powers every few levels. *




Actually, you just lose the experience points rather than gaining ECL +1. So if you were 8th and for some reason were chosen to be a runechild, as soon as you totalled 39601 experience points (the minimum amount to be 9th level in AU), your experience points would drop down to 30801 (the minimum amount to be 8th level in AU), and you would apply the runechild template, which basically amounts to a spell-like ability usable 1/day , which you pick from a couple options at every two or three levels - sometimes there's another option, like heal wounds (like _lay on hands_) or damage reduction.

They're supposed to be a plot device for the GM (and thus, vague), which is why I said, "if they're a possibility." They're quite special.

Rybaer, if you've picked a class and faen type, could you post it? That will make it easier for our four 'undecideds.' If you haven't decided yet, that's fine too, we still have a lot of time.



> _Originally posted by ShadowX_
> *Lets see I want to play either:
> 
> A Loresong or mohj akashic
> ...




Most of the 'usual' D&D feats are there: Combat Reflexes, Mounted Combat, Point Blank Shot, Cleave, etc. Some are renamed or slightly modified; some were taken out. Those of us with the book can look over your character and let you know if you need to make any changes. 

I'm not sure what's in the PDF, but two of the biggest changes: 1) All the metamagics were cut out (either for balance due to the new magic system or because their effects can be achieved through a spell template or another new magic addition) except Quicken Spell, and it's a ceremonial feat that requires ladening rather than boosting spell level. 2) Some of the 'upper end' feats, like Whirlwind Attack, are now ceremonial - you need a truename or access through a class-granted bonus feat.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 9, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> *
> Rybaer, if you've picked a class and faen type, could you post it? That will make it easier for our four 'undecideds.' If you haven't decided yet, that's fine too, we still have a lot of time.
> *





Argh, the pressure.  Actually, I've changed my mind slightly.  First choice is now probably a loresong faen runethane.  Second choice is likely a quickling faen/sprite unfettered.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 9, 2003)

Also, for those interested in playing in my game, I was thinking of starting at level three or so, unless everyone wants to start at level one for one reason or another (I'm cool either way).  The one thing with starting at level three is that people could take some racial levels (if applicable) along with their normal levels, and any faen players could metamorphasize into a spryte if they wanted to.  

While this is a newer game, AU is meant for the experienced D&D player, so I think we all could handle it.  Tell me what you want to do!


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 9, 2003)

It is hard trying to pin down something I want to play.  But just to make it easier lets say Verrik Winter Witch.  I will save akashic for some other game, unless we need a skill user.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 10, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Also, for those interested in playing in my game, I was thinking of starting at level three or so, unless everyone wants to start at level one for one reason or another (I'm cool either way).*




Personally, I'd prefer starting at level one, if only because of the new system.  I generally don't mind this in a D&D game because I'm an experienced D&D player, but that's because I know what being a first level wizard's all about.    Just my opinion.  I'll certainly bend to popular choice.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 10, 2003)

I'll go with the popular vote for starting level, Lion!


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, I picked up "Siege on Ebonring Keep" today and I think I'll be running that.  I've only glossed through the early part of it (it's a long module), so it'll be a little bit before I'm comfortable enough to start it.

I will, however, start recruiting players in the very near future.  The first posters to express interest in an AU game on this thread will get priority.  When I'm ready, I'll start up a new thread and link it back to this.  

If you're really keen on working up character ideas, they will be starting at 1st level.  Tentativly, use a 25pt buy for stats (though I may change my mind on that).  The module, per standard, is optimized for a party of 4.  I'll likely run with 6 players, though.


----------



## garyh (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm going to go pick up AU at my FLGS tomorrow (Tuesday), Rybaer.  Put me down as interested in your game.

I'm also up for one more AU game, so don't worry, other GM's, Rybaer won't be getting all the players.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 12, 2003)

Well you can count me in.  BTW what are your impressions of Siege on Ebonring Keep from your limited reading?


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 12, 2003)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> *Well you can count me in.  BTW what are your impressions of Siege on Ebonring Keep from your limited reading? *





Well, so far it's okay.  Like I said, I've never been a big fan of using published modules.  The editing is a bit weak (numerous formatting and typo errors) but the content seems pretty good.  They've done a nice effort to add tips on tweaking encounters based on the strengths of the party playing...a much appreciated touch.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 12, 2003)

Sign me up for this one.  Should one of the other GMs be short players, I may be able to do another game, but it all depends on how the rest of my month goes... 

Best,
tKL


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm still interested.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 12, 2003)

Still interested.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 13, 2003)

*Siege on Ebonring Keep - recruiting open*

Hey all.  I've opened my recruiting thread for the Siege on Ebonring Keep game.  Priority on taking players is based on order of postings in this thread.  I've already taken into account a few of the "count me in's".  Please check in on the thread if in doubt.

Looks like there should be plenty of other opportunities to play if you don't make it into this first game.

I'm not holding anyone to any character concepts or preferences posted here already.  Feel free to discuss ideas with other players in the OOC thread.  

I'm looking forward to taking this first crack at AU.  It's been a long time waiting for the release.


----------



## Jaik (Aug 13, 2003)

I would be very interested in playing in the next AU campaign to have an open slot.  I really don't have any particular race/class combo in mind, although it would be fun to try out a giant warmain...Honestly, though, I could play whatever would be needed.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 13, 2003)

Rybaer,

Posted in the REC thread. Thanks for holding a spot for me 

Jay


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 14, 2003)

Count me in for any new game that starts up.  Reading through the book now and loving it.  If any spot opens in your game Rybaer please add me to your waiting list.  After I finish DMing the one game I have now, I will be starting up an AU game.  But I dont know how long that will be.


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 17, 2003)

Hmmm....

Since we now have hordes of people interested in playing Arcana Unearthed, and since there are obviously not going to be 10+ players in Ray Silver's game, which is the one for which we wanted to have the full race/class array, I think it would be best to put the arrangements list on hold until Ray actually starts the game - this way we can figure out exactly whose preferences we're working with and not cut anyone short. Besides that, several of you are playing in Rybaer's game already as your first choice race/class you wanted to be, which you may or may not want to copy over for a second game, and I would prefer, as I'm sure others feel as well, to hold off on final choices until we get the design decisions about the game - level and GMing style in particular.

So, I'll just make a list of all interested players, in the order they arrived, and GMs, in the order of when they want to start.

*GAMEMASTERS*

*
Rybaer #
Godzilla
Hammerhead
Ray Silver
Fanog
*
*PLAYERS*

*
Kajamba Lion #
rangerjohn #
garyh #
mirthcard #
Rybaer
WizWrm
Cordo #
Godzilla
ShadowX #
Jaik
Erekose13
Dalamar
EarthsShadow
OurManMute
Keia
*
*#* = already in Siege on Ebonring Keep


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 17, 2003)

Add me to that list of yours, WizWyrm. I want a chance to try out a runethane, they look cool on the paper (pun not intended).


----------



## EarthsShadow (Aug 18, 2003)

Add me to this list...I would've posted earlier than this moment but I just found it.

And for those that may be interested...in no particular order this is what I would like to try playing...

Human Akashic
Mohj Magister
not loresong faen Champion of Life
Verrik Mage Blade
Litorian Greenbond
loresong faen Mind Witch
Sebiccai Oathsworn
Giant Warmain

okay, each race appeals to me and so do all classes and i'm open to anything.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WizWrm here_
> *Just FYI, at this point there are enough interested players that, when you take Rybaer's Siege of Ebonring Keep game into account, there's enough room for either a single large game or two small games to get everyone interested gaming, assuming no repeat players from Rybaer's game.*




I can promise right now that I won't be a repeat player for any game starting before August 30th (and likely after that).  MA Comprehensive Exams suck up a lot of time.    Anyhow, that should make things clear as to what I'm up to and also give everyone a chance to play a game, so toss me back down to the bottom of the list for any future games.  

Incidentally, WizWrm, I almost choked when I saw the large text in your post in the other thread.  

Best,
tKL

*Edit*: _Closed off a vB tag._


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2003)

Well just FYI, I would still be interested in a Litorian greenbond or Giant bear totem.


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 18, 2003)

Well, there are potentially two more games starting before Ray Silver's, which is the one expected to have the eight original players for which we need race/class details, and that will (assuming nothing's changed) start sometime in September. I expect most of the original eight to end up doubling up that game with another AU game, but we'll see how that works out. I'm pretty confident that most everyone on the list will be gaming by then anyhow.


----------



## OurManMute (Aug 18, 2003)

WizWrm, could you add me to the list of players (or at leat wannabe players  )? I have no copy of AU yet, but when I get my hand on it I'll certainly want to play it...

Thanks,

 - Mute


----------



## Keia (Aug 18, 2003)

Add me to the list as well.  I had requested a position on the Ebonring thread but never made here to request as well.  But I'm interested !!

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 18, 2003)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I will be starting character creation posting for my AU game on the 25th of August.  I'll take six players for my game (I think 8 for pbp may be beyond by abilities).  I'd like six different classes and six different races.  I'd also like a nice spread of feats.  I'm not saying no repeats on feats, but if you have two you want to take and someone already has one, then consider the other.  I want to put the widest variety of AU feats, classes, and races through their paces.  

For fairness' sake, should I take the first six on the list that aren't already in an AU game?  You guys can hash that out.  I'll be starting at 1st level.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 18, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> For fairness' sake, should I take the first six on the list that aren't already in an AU game?  You guys can hash that out.  I'll be starting at 1st level. *





While I guess I'm on this list, I'll happily defer to those who are not yet involved in an AU game.  DM'ing one should keep me busy for a bit.  I'd still like to get in on one as a player in the near future, though.  Should this not fill up (doubtful), I'll be happy to join in.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 18, 2003)

*This is EarthsShadow...*

I am using this name for the time being until I can get my other one working again, if Morrus can do that, and if not, then I will use this one. 

Just so you know, EarthsShadow isn't working, so I am going with ES2, but we are the same person and it should be noted in the list above.

Ray, if nobody has picked it yet, if allowed into your game, I would like to be a Mohj.  Class I don't know about yet, but that is the race I would prefer to play (unless your game will focus in a area that is anti-mohj)...then I'll go with a Faen.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 18, 2003)

ES2, mojh will be fine.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 18, 2003)

cool, and I'll let my first class come to me since my first level will be a racial class.

In your game, then, I'll be a Mohj w/ racial level 1.  As for classes, I'm not leaning in any particular way, but I don't want to play an Unfettered or Warmain if I am a Mohj.  

It's so hard to make up my mind, everything seems way cool to play.


----------



## Jaik (Aug 19, 2003)

I'd like to get in on this game.  Assuming the presence of a Giant character, I'd like to play a Sibeccai Oathsworn, sworn to defend the Giant character.  Lacking a Giant, I'll think of something else.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 19, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> *I'd like to get in on this game.  Assuming the presence of a Giant character, I'd like to play a Sibeccai Oathsworn, sworn to defend the Giant character.  Lacking a Giant, I'll think of something else. *




I could use a Oathsworn Bodyguard


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 19, 2003)

Right now I'm wavering between a verrik mageblade or a verrik greenbond.

The mageblade would be part of an austere, ritualistic, almost monastery-like faction which has two purposes: to seek out the knowledge (especially of magic) of civilization at its height before the dramojh, and to attain enlightenment through meditation and martial achievements - this latter goal being something like the Ciphers of Planescape, if anyone's familiar with them.

The greenbond would be interested in unearthing the secrets of the world and of life and death, and has discovered the Green (and possibly its counterpart, the Dark) as a means to this end. In a nutshell, he wants to know _how and why things work_. He's not as plant- and wilderness-obsessed as your run-of-the-mill greenbond; after all, people are just as important to the Green as trees and animals, and what is a city but just a concentration of people?


----------



## Jaik (Aug 19, 2003)

I guess the next quiestion is, what are the rules for character creation?  I've got lots of time at work and the book ready to hand...
Oh, and since ES2 seems to be in the market for a bodyguard, I'll go Litorian Oathsworn...The Mojh saved my life.  I don't like it all that much, but I have to keep it safe.  Nice little conflict, but it follows the individual code of honor of the Litorians.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 19, 2003)

Let's go with 32 point buy.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 19, 2003)

That's cool Jaik.  I can see it now...

The Mohj saved your life, so you swore an Oath to protect me, but you don't like it very much, and you do let me know you don't like it very much...I don't take you for granted at all, and heck, I would probably be even a little scared of doing something that could cause your oath to break, or however that would pan out, and after a years time you then make an oath to kill me if I pissed you off, or upset your honor...

there are some good roleplaying possibilities right there...

32 point buy, this gives me sometime to get my stats worked out.

I have a question now...do Mohj hiss like snakes or dragons when they speak, or what???  I will go with a majority rules here because whenever I would speak in character, I would probably type it like this...

slightly hissing, I speak "words of speech."  just to get the feel for the character down.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 19, 2003)

I don't think dragons hiss.  They're often able to speak many languages in stories and legends, so I wouldn't say mojh hiss.  They may even be particularly precise speakers, distaining slang or contractions.  Just a thought, not a law.  

Ok, the current roster looks as follows:

Rybaer (possible)
ES2 (Earthshadow) - Mojh racial 1
WizWrm - verrik greenbond or verrik mageblade
Jaik - Litorian oathsworn (sworn to protect the mojh)

I can take two or three more:

Erekose13
Dalamar
Godzilla
OurManMute
Keia

I think those are the remaining people on the list that aren't already in a game.  Anyone of you care to leap into place?


----------



## ES2 (Aug 19, 2003)

Since I haven't made my character yet, I was wondering about this as an option.

Okay, after perusing the AU book again (and again, and again...) I discovered which classes I have narrowed my character down to: Winter Witch, Magister, or Totem Snake Warrior.  I could start this as early as 2nd level depending on how the group ends up.

Or, if that doesn't pan out, I just may go straight Mohj for the first 3 levels and become a badass Mohj before taking any other classes.  

And no hissing...got it.  

Some character info:
Character Name: Scinathar (I know its in the book but I think this name is pretty cool).
Race: Mohj
Level: Mohj 1

Stats: Version 1 (if I know I'll go Winter Witch/Totem Warrior)
Strength: 15
Dex: 14
Con: 10
Int: 14
Wis: 16
Cha: 8

Stats: Version 2 (if i know I'll go Magister)
Str: 14
Dex: 14
Con: 13
Int: 18
Wis: 10
Cha: 8

All of the above includes racial modifiers, please check math in case I messed up.

Starting Feats:
Version 1 - Talent: Energy Resistance (Cold), Bite, Sense the Unseen (racial level feat).

Version 2 - Talent: Born Hero, Bite, Sense the Unseen (racial level feat).

Skills: 
Version 1 - skill points (16):  Balance 2 ranks, Climb 4 ranks, Concentration 2 ranks, Knowledge (magic) 4 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks.

Version 2 - skill points (24): Balance 4 ranks, Climb 4 ranks, Concentration 4 ranks, Knowledge (magic) 4 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks, Craft (Woodcarving) 2 ranks, Search 2 ranks.

Class abilities:
Same for both - Innate Magical Ability: Detect Magic at will, Sense the Unseen bonus feat.

Hit Points: 
Version 1: 8
Version 2: 9

Racial Traits:
Base speed 30ft, Medium size, +2 Int, -2 Con (already figured into above stats), +2 racial bonus to Balance, +2 to Knowledge (runes) and Forgery checks, Darkvision 60ft, Natural Armor +1, Languages: Common, Draconic.

I'll now let you guys pretty much decide which one I will end up playing for party balance, although if all of you decide to tell me I should just play the one I really want to play, then it would be version 2.  I am happy with both though.


----------



## Keia (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm in but others were on the list ahead of me.  For me I wanted to try a human Magister working toward becoming a mohj later.

Keia

[edit] but I see ES2 is going with a Mohj Magister.  I would either go with a human champion or another race of magister (loresong faen) if ES2 goes to the route not magister[/edit]


----------



## ES2 (Aug 19, 2003)

I will go Winter Witch that later multiclasses into Totem Warrior if you want to be a Magister.  I got no problem with that.


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 19, 2003)

I think I've pretty much decided on the verrik greenbond - I'll write him up when I get the chance, but he'll be ready by at least the time the character generation thread goes up.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2003)

I'll jump on in if you'll have me. A human runethane, what runes should I pick...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 19, 2003)

Jump in Dalamar.  Human runethane it is.  

So our roster as follows is:

Dalamar - Human runethane.
Keia - loresong faen magister or human champion
Rybaer (possible)
ES2 (Earthshadow) - Mojh racial 1
WizWrm - verrik greenbond
Jaik - Litorian oathsworn (sworn to protect the mojh)

Rybaer - do you want to leap in here, or is someone else dying to play now?  Rybaer has said he'll wait on playing since he's DMing.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 19, 2003)

If no one else jumps in by tomorrow morning, count me in.  I'll wait until then to consider what to play.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 20, 2003)

garyh referred me over to here, since I was interested in playing a Giant (love the look of the free pdf download).

I'd have to get my hands on a copy of AU, though, before we start playing.


----------



## garyh (Aug 20, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *garyh referred me over to here, since I was interested in playing a Giant (love the look of the free pdf download).
> 
> I'd have to get my hands on a copy of AU, though, before we start playing. *




You could always do what mirthcard's doing in Rybaer's game:  mirthcard's starting a giant whose first level is in Giant, and he'll pick up the book before he levels up and chooses a class.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 20, 2003)

It's a good idea, plus Giants get some cool abilities, and become large with their 3rd giant level.


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 20, 2003)

Reposting to keep this on the new page....

*GAMEMASTERS*
*
Rybaer #
Godzilla
Hammerhead
Ray Silver @
Fanog
*
*PLAYERS*
*
Kajamba Lion #
rangerjohn #
garyh #
mirthcard #
Rybaer @
WizWrm @
Cordo #
Godzilla
ShadowX #
Jaik @
Erekose13
Dalamar @
EarthsShadow @
OurManMute
Keia @
reapersaurus
Brother Shatterstone
*
*#* = already in Siege on Ebonring Keep
*@* = already in Butterfly Cage


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 20, 2003)

Unless Erekose13 or OurManMute post by the end of the day (because they did express interest earlier), reapersaurus - you can be my sixth if you want.


----------



## OurManMute (Aug 20, 2003)

Still no book, so I think I'll pass


----------



## Fanog (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Mute,

nice to see you here. Don't worry, I haven't got the book yet either. You could always hop in my game once I get underway (expected to be in a couple of weeks).

Fanog


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2003)

Well I can be tempted to play in this, I don't have the book but can have it within a week I do believe...  Now I would rather be in a "daily poster" but I could probaly make myself post less than that if need be.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 20, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Unless Erekose13 or OurManMute post by the end of the day (because they did express interest earlier), reapersaurus - you can be my sixth if you want. *





Sounds like you're probably going to be full now.  Unless something changes, I'll just defer until a later opportunity.


----------



## OurManMute (Aug 20, 2003)

> You could always hop in my game once I get underway (expected to be in a couple of weeks).




Thanks Fanog! The offer is very much appreciated, of course, and I'm looking forward to play in your campaign.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 20, 2003)

That's cool...the more AU games going the better.  Then, when we are all done, we can compare notes, see how the games went, switch groups, and play some more.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 20, 2003)

Ok then reapersaurus, you're my sixth.  Rybaer, if someone drops out for whatever reason, would you like to be an alternate?  Sorry you couldn't make it OurManMute!  Have fun in your upcoming game!

My final roster stands as follows:

reapersaurus - giant (class undetermined)
Dalamar - Human runethane.
Keia - loresong faen magister or human champion
ES2 (Earthshadow) - Mojh racial 1
WizWrm - verrik greenbond
Jaik - Litorian oathsworn (sworn to protect the mojh)
Rybaer - alternate?

Ok ladies and gentlemen, OOC thread and Rogue's Gallery thread for my game - Butterfly Cage - will start on the 25th of August.  Hopefully as soon as we have characters, we'll get the game on the road.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 20, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Ok then reapersaurus, you're my sixth.  Rybaer, if someone drops out for whatever reason, would you like to be an alternate?  Sorry you couldn't make it OurManMute!  Have fun in your upcoming game! *





Sure, I'll be your alternate.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 20, 2003)

Ok, here's what I've got so far. I'm working off of the .pdfs, so check for any glaring mistakes. I already extrapolated the bonus spells/day to include 0-level ones.

Human Runethane 1, Unbound

Str 14(+2) Dex 13(+1) Con 12(+1) Int 16(+3) Wis 13(+1) Cha 10(--)

Skills(ranks): Climb +4(2cc), Concentration +5(4), Decipher Script +7(4), Jump +4(2cc), Knowledge (Magic) +7(4), Knowledge (Runes) +7(4), Spellcraft +7(4)
Feats: Modify Spell, Sensitive, Natural Swordsman

Spell slots/day: 3/1
Spells currently prepared: 3/1
level 0 
Bash, Detect Magic, Read Magic
level 1
Compelling Command


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for the invite, but I don't see myself getting access to AU anytime soon. Learning a new world is not something that is in the cards for me right now.
Have fun, and please, Rybear - game on.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 22, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the invite, but I don't see myself getting access to AU anytime soon. Learning a new world is not something that is in the cards for me right now.
> Have fun, and please, Rybear - game on. *





Okay.  Thanks for the heads up reapersaurus.  Hope you get a chance to pick AU up before too long as it's well worth it.

I'll try to come up with a class/race concept tonight...something different than what the rest of the players are working on.  Looks like a fighter type might be in order.  I'll give it some thought.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2003)

Ok, all players for Butterfly Cage, I've started the OOC thread and Rogue's Gallery thread for that game.  You guys can gab and ask questions there now and we can stop from cluttering up this thread.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks for the waitin a bit for me, my fault I havent checked this thread in a bit.  Im up for who ever starts the next game.  Good luck with yours Rybaer and Ray.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 25, 2003)

Coming in late just sucks.  

I'm so very up for AU.  I've been waiting for AU for ages now, and have convinced most of my friends to use it over 3.5, so I'm a big fan.  

If there's anything left open, I would very much be interested.  I'm primarily interested in playing a witch, a mageblade, or a greenbond.  I'm currently in a real life AU game with a totem warrior/greenbond, so Witch or MB is my first choice.

So to sum up - add me to the list, and lemme know if any dm's need more info from me....  I'm in 3 pbp games right now, and I can post daily at the very least, if it's a high speed game....


----------



## DrSpunj (Aug 26, 2003)

*Oh! Oh! Mr. Kotter! Me! Me!*

I'm interested in joining a PbP AU game, so please add me to the growing list up there, WizWrm.

I've had the book for a couple weeks now and have managed to read through most non-PHB sections twice (though only 0 through 2nd level spells) trying to mentally digest everything. There are certainly a lot of options in there that got me thinking "hey, cool!", so finding a race/class combo shouldn't be at all difficult! 

I'd certainly be able to post every other day and possibly every day, for the next few months. I'll keep checking this thread for DMs looking to recruit.

I do want to thank garyh for getting me here. I was reading the PHB Racial Levels thread in the General forum and noticed his sig. I've been wondering about PbP games for some time now and just never took the time to check out this part of the boards. By bouncing through the FAQ thread and then the Etiquette thread I hope I can add something to whichever game (or potentially games, once I get the hang of this) I'm able to join.

Thanks.


----------



## garyh (Aug 27, 2003)

DrSpunj said:
			
		

> I do want to thank garyh for getting me here. I was reading the PHB Racial Levels thread in the General forum and noticed his sig. I've been wondering about PbP games for some time now and just never took the time to check out this part of the boards. By bouncing through the FAQ thread and then the Etiquette thread I hope I can add something to whichever game (or potentially games, once I get the hang of this) I'm able to join.
> 
> Thanks.




You're welcome!  I'm happy to hear my sig's actually gotten someone over here, and I hope you enjoy PbP gaming.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm actually interested in playing in a game too should there be room and all.  I'm interested in playing either an akashic or a witch of some sort.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2003)

never mind...


----------



## Fanog (Aug 27, 2003)

WooHoo. I got the book today (an hour ago) and it looks about as terrific as I had thought it to be. I'm definately going to run a game here, but it's going to take me about two weeks (rough estimate) to digest it all and get the basics of a campaign laid out. I'll post here when I start recruiting.

Fanog


----------



## ES2 (Aug 28, 2003)

the list needs updating cuz I think there is four more players and another possible AM (Arcana Master)    that should be added to it.  

WizWrm, you there?  *looking around for WizWrm*


----------



## DrSpunj (Aug 30, 2003)

Since I haven't seen a post from WizWrm over the last few days I'll take it upon myself to update this for awhile. Don't think I'm doing this entirely selflessly, I want to play too!   Anyway, I'll try to update this at least every couple days.

*GAMEMASTERS*
*
Rybaer #
Godzilla
Hammerhead
Ray Silver @
Fanog
*
*
PLAYERS*
*
Kajamba Lion #
rangerjohn #
garyh #
mirthcard #
Rybaer @
WizWrm @
Cordo #
Godzilla
ShadowX #
Jaik @
Erekose13
Dalamar @
EarthsShadow @
OurManMute
Keia @
reapersaurus
Brother Shatterstone
dead_radish
DrSpunj
Ray Silver
*
*
#* = already in Siege on Ebonring Keep
*@* = already in Butterfly Cage


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 30, 2003)

Sorry! Wasn't paying attention.

DrSpunj, if you want to take over the list, that would be fine with me.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 30, 2003)

Excellent, I'm on the list!  I now have both Diamond Throne and the Player's Guide as well, so I'm ready to get AU'ing!  DT is a pretty spiffy pdf overall - I haven't looked at the setting info too much, as my dm uses a homebrew setup, but the PrC's are neat, for the most part, and the magic items section is fairly cool, and flavorful.  So go get all the AU you can!


----------



## garyh (Aug 30, 2003)

I'm already in Rybaer's game as a Sibeccai Warmain, but I'd *love* to get in on a game as a Litorian Totem Warrior.  Keep me in mind, but by all means take those not in any games first.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 31, 2003)

I just got my copy of AU in the mail today (although I'm not sure if I'll get a chance to read much of it over the holiday weekend). Now that I have all of the rules and not just the free pdfs from Monte's site, I would love to play something different in another game starting up. Like Gary, though, I only want to play if everyone who is not playing already has had a chance. So keep me in mind, if you want 

Jay


----------



## GPEKO (Sep 3, 2003)

*Another player*

I don't have AU yet and I've never played in a PbP game but I'd like to try this out too.  Put me in the list please   .

Philippe


----------



## ES2 (Sep 3, 2003)

Let's get more AU games going.  

AFTER everybody else on the list gets into a game, put me down for a second game.  I want to be a faen akashic that becomes a spryte.


----------



## DrSpunj (Sep 3, 2003)

*The List*

*GAMEMASTERS*
*
Rybaer #
Godzilla
Hammerhead
Ray Silver @
Fanog &
**PLAYERS*
*
Kajamba Lion # 2
rangerjohn # 2
garyh # 2
mirthcard # 2
Rybaer @
WizWrm @
Cordo #
Godzilla
ShadowX #
Jaik @
Erekose13 &
Dalamar @
EarthsShadow/ES2 @ 2
OurManMute &
Keia @ 2
reapersaurus
Brother Shatterstone
dead_radish &
DrSpunj &
Ray Silver 2
GPEKO &
Agent Gray
Arador
Argent &
**#* = already in Siege on Ebonring Keep
*@* = already in Butterfly Cage
*&* = already in Rumbling Mountains
*2* = already in a game (as AM or player) but interested in joining another once everyone's had a chance to play

I'll try to update this at least every couple days. As always, please repost if you think I've missed something in an update.

Thanks!


----------



## Fanog (Sep 3, 2003)

Ok, I'm recruiting as of today. 

Initially, I'll accept only players who do not have an AU game yet (either as DM or player) and who have expressed prior interest. Please read the OoC thread for futher info.

[AU] Rumbling Mountain - OOC/Recruitment 

Fanog


----------



## ES2 (Sep 3, 2003)

I love the fact that this thread is so organized for everybody to see who is in what game and who wants to run a game.  That's just cool.


----------



## Arador (Sep 4, 2003)

If anyone has an open game, I would love to hop in. I just got my AU book from Amazon a few days ago (amazingly), and I am DMing a Face-to-Face game, but I would really enjoy a chance to be a PC...


----------



## Keia (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm interested in another game as well, but, unless specifically invited, I'll wait until the others have a chance for their first.

Keia


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 4, 2003)

What Keia said.


----------



## DrSpunj (Sep 4, 2003)

???


----------



## DrSpunj (Sep 4, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> I love the fact that this thread is so organized for everybody to see who is in what game and who wants to run a game. That's just cool.



Hey, I'm not going to do this forever, but I like organization and efficiency, so I'm happy to help for awhile! 

I'm updating my last post with new stuff, so check it out if you're interested. Fanog's lining up his game, and I've tentatively flagged his players below. If that line-up changes I'll adjust accordingly. I saw some others posting in his thread that they wanted to play, but to be fair I'll wait until they've made a post in this thread (since Fanog tried pointing them here and I provided a link) before adding them to the list. I'm also (of course) updating requests from any new posts.

Happy AU-ing!

DrSpunj


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 4, 2003)

Count me in! I'm on hold with Fanog's Game but will take any openings. AU has a great feel and I'm dieing to play.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2003)

Another ditto for what Keia said.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 5, 2003)

I was thinking, maybe someday in the current AU games it may be eventually possible to somehow to allow come characters to meet others in other games, kind of like a special guest star for a session or two.  

If this was possible to somehow work out between the games then we would have some exciting stories to tell.  

Of course this won't happen right away, but if it happened _eventually_ then that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 5, 2003)

ES2, that would be kind of cool.  I don't know where Rybear set his game, but I put Hardak (the town the PCs are in in Butterfly Cage) at the edge of the Southern Bitter Peaks, roughly right across the Southern Wastes from Xavel.  Where's that, geographically speaking, from Lothis and Ebonring Keep?


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 5, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> ES2, that would be kind of cool. I don't know where Rybear set his game, but I put Hardak (the town the PCs are in in Butterfly Cage) at the edge of the Southern Bitter Peaks, roughly right across the Southern Wastes from Xavel. Where's that, geographically speaking, from Lothis and Ebonring Keep?





Lothis is just a short bit north of Gahanis - a bit to the east of the Floating Forest and the Bitter Peaks.  So, we're really not more than 100-200 miles apart.  Pretty close given the amount of real estate covered in the DT.

Might be quite a while before I'm ready to try a meet, but it would be cool to do at some point.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 5, 2003)

Yeah, let's do a living Diamond Throne. 

(Sorry, couldn't pass up the opportunity. I like the idea, just think it'd be quite hard to pull off. I'm got an idea on where to set my game, but haven't got the pdf with me at the moment.)

Fanog


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 9, 2003)

Sorry to hijack the thread for a minute, but we're having much technical trouble with Fanog's game, so I couldn't really find anywhere else to publish this.

Is there a working Rogue's Gallery thread?  Or anyone that can get to page one of Fanog's game?  I need to get my character's stats, and then modify them (FYI for Fanog - I'm going to go with a warrior class at first level - is there any chance you'd consider allowing totem warriors to take intimidate as a class skill?  If so, I'll be bear or wolverine totem, if not, I'll go Warmain).


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 10, 2003)

Wow, this is a long thread. From what I can gather from reading just selected bits of the thread, you have several games going right? and youre planning more? and this might be a kind of shared world? 
If thats all right, then count me in as a player (and DM if need be). I just picked up AU, and I can't wait to play some. Any chance of a new game starting soon?


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 10, 2003)

1st off.

BM ROCKS!

K.

Basically, this is the collected AU Games thread - we're listing all the games on ENWorld we know of that are going on.  I think all games are currently filled, but we have enough folks that, were you to be interested in DMing, you would quickly fill up (I'm up for another, personally).  The all meeting is something suggested, but not official.

BM ROCKS!  Sorcerous Blast (Electrical) really needs to be renamed "Bolt 3"

Edit: This thread might do well with a Sticky post at the top with a  quick summary of what it is, and the current version of Wizwrm's list of games and players.  Does ENWorld do that?


----------



## WizWrm (Sep 10, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> This thread might do well with a Sticky post at the top with a  quick summary of what it is, and the current version of Wizwrm's list of games and players.  Does ENWorld do that?




Here is a sticky in the Playing the Game forum that was attempting to track all the PbP games and their various threads, so yes, it's reasonable. But that thread hasn't been updated in something like a month, so I don't know what's going on there.

I bet if we started a new thread with just the list and directions for new AU players, garyh or creamsteak could sticky it for us, since there is certainly a justifiable interest, and we were possibly interested in 'playing in the same world' if not doing a Living campaign, anyway, so it would be useful there as well. Have to ask them on EN World policies, of course.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 10, 2003)

DrSpunj said:
			
		

> *The List*
> 
> *GAMEMASTERS*
> *
> ...




Just putting this on the last page to keep it going.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 10, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> 1st off.
> 
> BM ROCKS!




I'm curious, what's BM stand for???


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 10, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> I'm curious, what's BM stand for???




Black Mage!

http://www.nuklearpower.com

8-bit theatre.  If you haven't read it all, do so. It'll make you laugh until you break your old man hip!

Oh - and I'm a 2 as well - interested in another game if it comes up.


----------



## garyh (Sep 10, 2003)

I could sticky this thread, but I think I'd rather not.  People tend to ignore stickies.  This'll get more attention as it moves up and down th forum.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 10, 2003)

Changed my mind, AU really isnt my thing right now.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 10, 2003)

Give me a couple of days to absorb the AU stuff (I just got the book), then we'll see if I think I can put an adventure together.


----------



## Jaik (Sep 10, 2003)

Mmmm, more AU goodness...Tack a 2 onto my name as well, if you would.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 10, 2003)

Please put a two by my name as well... Thanks!


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 11, 2003)

if everyone is adding a 2 put me down with one as well.  i am up for another few games.  i am working on a very detailed campaign that i might try to run here, but it wont be until i finish my current pbp campaign.


----------



## DrSpunj (Sep 11, 2003)

Sorry I haven't updated in the last couple days. My wife was in a car accident yesterday and is in the hospital with a concussion. I'm taking a break while her parents and our son visit with her (just so you don't all think I'm a cold-hearted b*****d! ).

She's doing very well considering the car was totalled (T-boned on the passenger side. Seat belts and Air bags are *GOOD*!  ) and should be discharged tomorrow morning so I'll probably get a chance to update the list tomorrow sometime.

Now I'm just waiting to see what kind of difference there is between the number the insurance company comes up with compared to how much we still on the thing.  The Kelley Blue Book value I figured out for a resale was several thousand dollars short, which isn't overly encouraging to me. Anyone have any idea what kind of value I can expect from the insurance company?

Thanks.

DrSpunj


----------



## Jaik (Sep 11, 2003)

The company's first offer is usually 75% of fair value, with them hoping you'll take the quick money and go away.  If you have to bargain, check out local ads for similar vehicles for local values.  Of course, if you're still upside-down, that's not good...


----------



## ES2 (Sep 11, 2003)

DrSpunj said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't updated in the last couple days. My wife was in a car accident yesterday and is in the hospital with a concussion. I'm taking a break while her parents and our son visit with her (just so you don't all think I'm a cold-hearted b*****d! ).
> 
> She's doing very well considering the car was totalled (T-boned on the passenger side. Seat belts and Air bags are *GOOD*!  ) and should be discharged tomorrow morning so I'll probably get a chance to update the list tomorrow sometime.
> 
> ...




I'm sorry to hear that she got in an accident, hope she's okay and makes it home without any problems.


----------



## DrSpunj (Sep 11, 2003)

*The List*

*GAMEMASTERS*
*
Rybaer #
Godzilla
Hammerhead
Ray Silver @
Fanog &
Macbeth
*
*PLAYERS*
*
Kajamba Lion # 2
rangerjohn # 2
garyh # 2
mirthcard # 2
Rybaer @
WizWrm @
Cordo # 2
Godzilla
ShadowX #
Jaik @ 2
Erekose13 & 2
Dalamar @
EarthsShadow/ES2 @ 2
OurManMute &
Keia @ 2
reapersaurus
Brother Shatterstone
dead_radish & 2
DrSpunj &
Ray Silver 2
GPEKO &
Agent Gray
Arador
Argent &
Macbeth
*
*#* = already in Siege on Ebonring Keep
*@* = already in Butterfly Cage
*&* = already in Rumbling Mountains
*2* = already in a game (as AM or player) but interested in joining another once everyone's had a chance to play

I'll try to update this at least every couple days. As always, please repost if you think I've missed something in an update.

Thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2003)

Hmm... having some board issues with seeing page number six...

But anyway, what's the word on the new DMs?  Just curious.


----------



## Caliber (Sep 11, 2003)

I'd be interested in playing. So I guess you can throw my name in the hat or something too ...


----------

